# Netzteilproblem?! PC startet erst nach 2tem Hochfahren..



## Amakuru2013 (11. Oktober 2012)

Servus liebe Leude,

habe folgendes Problem welches mir wirklich sorgen macht!
Jedesmal wenn ich meinen PC hochfahren will fängt dieser zwar an zu Laufen, jedoch passiert im prinzip nix außer das die Frontleuchte wie verrückt blinkt und man eindeutig hört wie Lüfter etc arbeiten.
Wenn ich nun den Strom wegnehme und einen Neustart mache fährt er fast immer ganz normal Hoch(spätestens beim 3ten mal auf jeden fall!).
Dieses problem besteht nun schon etwas länger...
Dann war meine Grafikkarte aufeinmal hin(8800GTX..muss aber nix damit zu tun haben wurde mir gesagt..ist ja auch schon etwas älter^^)...
Karte ausgetauscht und er lief wieder Problem blieb jedoch...mir ist aufgefallen, daß mein Netzteil beim Start Pfeift(be quiet! straight power 600 Watt ca. 2,5 jahre alt) jedoch wurde mir gesagt das könne an Kondensatoren liegen die erst warm werden müssen, macht sinn da es ja aufhört nach ner weile.
Nun habe ich alle möglichen tests durchgeführt Speicher('RAM)...Festplatte...
Und bin immer noch kein bißchen schlauer!
Wär super wenn jemand ne idee hat.. für mich ist das mysteriös!
Komponenten meiner guten alten Kiste  :

Intel Core 2 Duo @3,00Ghz E6850
MSI P6N SLi-Fi 
GeIL 2*2GB dual channel PC6400@800Mhz
Samsung 500 GB Festplatte
Geforce GTX 560 Ti

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus...
Mfg Amakuru


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Amakuru2013,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Nicht, oder schlecht startende Systeme können verschiedene Ursachen haben. 

Hast du schon mal versucht das Problem weiter einzugrenzen?

Speicher einzeln getestet, Test mit einem anderen baugleichen Netzteil, auch könnte evtl. das MoBo schadhaft sein....

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Amakuru2013 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gude Marco,

Dange für das herzliche Willkommen ,
ich werde mal versuchen das Prob weiter einzugrenzen und melde mich sobald ich mehr weiß.
Übrigens könnte zwar wiederum nichts damit zutun haben...aber die nächste Grafikkarte(Sparkle Geforce GTX 560 Ti) ist hin.. Zufall??

Gruß

Florian


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Florian,

danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Nun, aufgrund der umfangreichen Absicherungen im Netzteil ist eine Zerstörung angeschlossener Hardware nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Eine 100%ige Aussage können allerdings nur treffen, wenn wir das Gerät zur Untersuchung hier haben.

Bitte halte uns in der Angelegenheit auf dem Laufenden - Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Amakuru2013 (19. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

habe mittlerweile wahrscheinlich (fast) alles ausprobiert und bin zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass doch in diesem Fall das Netzteil der Bösewicht war.
Obwohl eigentlich soviele Sicherheitsvorkehrungen eingebaut sind bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher daß 2 Graka auf das Konto meines ehemaligen E6 straight Power 600W Be quiet! Netzteil gehen.
Die Fehlfunktion ist allerdings recht exotisch, wie von mir schon früh vermutet. 

Nun haben mir da viele immer widersprochen und da ich selber kein Experte bin, habe ich darauf vertraut, daß andere mehr Ahnung haben als ich -> damit meine ich vor allem Futzis die mich in ihren Fillialen zugequatsch haben mit ihren Weisheiten ohne mir richtig zuzuhören oder eventuell mal die richtigen Fragen zu stellen um das Problem besser einzugrenzen.
Wie es scheint sind das wirklich fast ausschließlich "Verkäufer" mit (fast) Null Plan und ich rede hier nicht vom Media Markt !!!
Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, viele dieser sogenannten Experten sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht oder sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht in der Lage ein nicht 0815 Problem zu erkennen selbst wenn man willens und fähig ist und versucht zu helfen Auffälligkeiten hervorzuheben etcpp... *grrrr*schnaub*knirsch*

Ergebnis:
Neues Netzteil - alles gut!

Naja dafür kann dieses Forum nix - außerdem ist es ja auch schon ein etwas älteres Netzteil...

An alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben:
Wenn ihr ein solches Problem habt und er fährt problemlos hoch nachdem ihr den PC kurzfristig vom Strom getrennt hattet, dann könnt ihr ziemlich sicher sein, dass es sich um das gleiche Problem handelt!
Achtung Hardware könnte draufgehen! 

Zuletzt wollte ich mal erfragen, wie gut die Chancen stehen eine Gutschrift zu erhalten, da die Garantie noch nicht ganz abgelaufen ist und ich mir notgedrungen bereits ein neues Netzteil gekauft habe.
Und obwohl sich vielleicht mancher wundern wird, habe ich tatsächlich nochmal ein Be quiet! Netzteil gekauft...ich hoffe diese Treue wird kein weiteres mal bestraft!


Gruß,

Flow


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Florian,

besten Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Den Fehler via Forum zu ermitteln ist immer sehr schwer, da alles immer nur auf Vermutungen hinausläuft. Eine genaue Fehlerdiagnose kann nur per Überprüfung des Gerätes erfolgen. Warum man dir im Fachhandel - es hörte sich für mich so an, als würdest du dort gewesen sein - nicht weiter helfen konnte kann ich von hier nicht beurteilen.

Sofern dein Netzteil noch innerhalb der Garantie liegt, wird es selbstverständlich, bei einem unverschuldeten Defekt, instand gesetzt/ausgetauscht. Eine Gutschrift durch uns ist leider nicht möglich, da du mit uns keinen Kaufvertrag geschlossen hast.

Bzgl. der angeblich zerstörten GPUs ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, das dies, bei richtiger Handhabung, durch das Netzteil passiert ist. In diesem Fall greift hier das Produkthaftungsgesetz. Du müsstest demnach alle betroffenen defekten Komponenten zum jeweiligen Hersteller zur  Untersuchung einsenden. Die Hersteller untersuchen dann die Ursache des Defektes.

Bitte sende uns das defekte Netzteil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung, einer kurzen Fehlerbeschreibung sowie deine Anschrift frei frankiert (unfreie Sendungen können leider nicht entgegengenommen werden) zur Durchsicht ein. 

Ich wünsche dir trotz allem ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß

Marco


----------

